# Preisvergleich programmieren



## icemanpw (28. Sep 2009)

Moin zusammen,

ich brauche einen Rat von euch, wie ich am ehesten einen Preisvergleich realisieren kann.

Es muss folgendes programmiert werden:
- Zugriff auf mehrere Webseiten
- Suche auf diesen Webseiten von verschiedenen Begriffen und deren Rückgabe mit Preis und Menge (Mindestbestellmenge)
- Zuordnung von Rückgabeergebnissen zu Webseite

Ist das mit einem Applet möglich?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## The_S (28. Sep 2009)

ja


----------



## icemanpw (28. Sep 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hast du vielleicht noch ein kleines Beispiel zur Hand, da ich in diesem Bereich noch nicht so fit bin?


----------



## The_S (28. Sep 2009)

1.) Dein Applet müsste vermutlich signiert werden.
2.) Du bräuchtest ne Art WebCrawler (zum Durchsuchen der Websites)
3.) Du müsstest HTML-Code analyisieren und auswerten können
4.) Dir einfach merken, was du von welcher Website analyisiert hast.

Einfach wirds nicht.


----------



## icemanpw (28. Sep 2009)

Besten Dank.

Dann weiß ich schonmal weiter.


----------

